# Google- People Know You Wear Diapers - Adrants



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Adrants<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*People Know You Wear Diapers**Adrants**Irritable bowel syndrome*. And adult incontinence. So it's fair to say she probably wouldn't like this new campaign from Depends which follows the same *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

